# Main Salmon Shuttles



## Maxident (Feb 1, 2011)

I did a solo trip last year and hitchhiked my shuttle. Left the put in at sunrise, drove to the take out and hitchhiked back before sunset... and I was offered two jobs along the way.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I have used rivershuttles here in salmon, also blackadar a lot of people like and are very happy with... There is also all river shuttles out of whitebird that I have only heard good things about...


----------



## kanuman (May 13, 2013)

*I like Central Idaho River Shuttles*

Pat Sullivan is a dependable and runs a professional business. Check out his website. If you are looking for looking for company my wife and I would like to join you...that's a sweet launch date. We have tons of group gear and a 16 foot boat.

Enjoy........................Gary


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

We used Blackadar and were very happy.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

All Rivers Shuttle is an excellent company also. Never given me cause for complaint.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

River Shuttles in Salmon X 15 years with no problems.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Why hate on the jet boaters? That's like showing up to ride Slickrock and complaining that you see motorbikes. Jet boats are just a part of doing the Main. 

I've heard, if you can work out the weight/people logistics, that jet boating up is the better way to go.

On one trip we got picked up by a jet boat after chasing someone's boat 2 miles downstream from his swim at camp. It saved us a long painful hike and was actually a lot of fun to ride in one.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Blackadar vote here


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

oarboatman said:


> Blackadar vote here


I am sure that the folks at Blackadar are wonderful people and provide great service. That said, with all things equal why pay $75.00 more for one shuttle service over the other?

*Main Salmon Shuttle Fees:*

Blackadar: $425.00 + $100 for fuel.
River Shuttles of Salmon $375.00 + $100 for fuel.
All Rivers Shuttles $350.00 + $100 for fuel.

These are all Corn Crk to Carey Crk prices from their web sites. So what does the extra $75 bucks get ya? Maybe I am missing something. ????


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Those numbers don't seem right, unless there's been some changes since last year.

Last year Blackadar was in the ballpark with everyone else, esp with 3 or more vehicles.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Copied from their web site:

"Typically, boaters put in at Corn Creek (pictured at left) and take out at Carey Creek. Alternate put-ins are Spring Creek and Cache Bar. Alternate take-outs are Spring Bar and Riggins (See FAQs about Shuttles).


Per Vehicle Cost of Main Salmon Shuttles:

Corn Creek to:	Cost	Fuel Deposit
Salmon	$125.00	$0 if full
Riggins	$375.00	$100.00
Spring Bar	$400.00	$100.00"
Carey Creek (Normal take-out)	$425.00	$100.00


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

I did the JetBoat shuttle in 2005 and thought it was great. brought us right back to the put in in about 2 hours. saved us an extra day. I thought it was well worth the extra cost, and it was a helluva lot of fun to boot!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Whetstone said:


> Copied from their web site:
> 
> "Typically, boaters put in at Corn Creek (pictured at left) and take out at Carey Creek. Alternate put-ins are Spring Creek and Cache Bar. Alternate take-outs are Spring Bar and Riggins (See FAQs about Shuttles).
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply I was doubting your word, which is maybe how it came out. Just surprised based on last year. Is it possible the other outfits are quoting multi-vehicle rates? I do have to agree that is a big difference. Might be worth a call to John to see if they will move any.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

hullflyer said:


> I did the JetBoat shuttle in 2005 and thought it was great. brought us right back to the put in in about 2 hours. saved us an extra day. I thought it was well worth the extra cost, and it was a helluva lot of fun to boot!


Good option for the OP's trip in June. Last year they stopped running sometime in late July. This year with what looks like lower water it will prob be earlier.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

duct tape said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply I was doubting your word, which is maybe how it came out. Might be worth a call to John to see if they will move any.


No, I didnt take it that way. Just curious about the difference in price. Perhaps the other companies have not updated their web sites pricing for 2015 yet (hope that is not the case). 

The original post question was about shuttle recommendations and it got me wondering is all.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

a jet back would be ideal for me means I live in salmon... I hate that drive around... not ideal for the rest of my group that comes from eastern oregon..


----------



## Levep (Mar 31, 2015)

*Van + Trailer Shuttle?*

Has anyone done the van + trailer shuttle for the Middle Fork? Looks like River shuttles is the only one offering it, and I'm wondering if they require you to pick up the van in town- which would likely be a deal breaker. We were hoping to do the shuttle on the back end of our trip as the put in is on our way home- 

Suggestions for Middle Fork shuttle with 10 ppl, 1 dog, 5 boats (1 Cat), and 3 vehicles with trailers?


----------

